# Интернет-Радио



## Drongo (2 Фев 2012)

Приветы всем.

Я вообще никогда особо не слушал интернет-радио, ни нужды ни необходимости в этом не было. А это друг кинул плеерок и файлик .m3u, открыл его - послушал музыку, там было "наше радио". Когда-то давно по радиопроигрывателю нравилось слушать "радио Мелодия", хотелось бы попробовать найти его в инет-формате. Самостоятельный поиск привёл сюда, но где оно там, я так и не понял, ссылка Настроиться открывает радио ENERGY...


----------



## akok (2 Фев 2012)

http://radio-online.at.ua/radio/Melodia/Melodia_128.html - оно?

Я больше HitFm слушаю.


----------



## Drongo (2 Фев 2012)

Да, оно! :curtsey::music2::dance4: Я его узнаю с трёх нот, только вопрос такой, а как его прослушать в плеере, а не через браузер?


----------



## orderman (2 Фев 2012)

Саша, во вложении плейлист *Radio.solo.by* (m3u,plc,pls) *579* станций разного жанра и ресурсов. Там есть и "Наше радио".


----------



## Drongo (2 Фев 2012)

Спасибо Саш, не сразу, но разобрался, открыл *radio.solo.by.m3u* в инет-проигрывателе, нашёл на 304 номере - http://radio.solo.by:8001/melodiya тоже оно, Украина. Киевское.

AiMP хорошо подхватывает. :up: Спасибо большое за помощь и такой шикарный список.


----------



## orderman (3 Фев 2012)

Тогда еще несколько плейлистов:


Плейлист *101.ru* (m3u, pls, plc), все имеющиеся на данный момент *152* станции в формате WMA, bitrate - 128 kbps.
Плейлист (m3u, plc, pls) *Jazz & Blues Radio*, *151* аудиопотока муз.станций в стиле Jazz, Smooth, Swing, Nu Jazz, Modern, Classic, Bop, JazzRock, JazzBlues, Blues.
Плейлист (m3u, plc, pls) *25* онлайн *металл радиостанций*, битрейт 128 kbps и выше.
Плейлист (m3u, m3u8, plc, pls) с украинского портала *myRadio.ua*, *48* музыкальных станций в формате *MP3*, битрейт 128 kbps.
Плейлист (pls, plc, m3u) с портала радиолюбителей *Radio-tochka*.
Плейлист в форматах (m3u, plc, pls) с популярного российского портала *АКАДО*. Радио, 249 радиостанций разной музыкальной направленности. Битрейт разный, до 192kbps.


----------



## ga6iem (24 Апр 2012)

thank's )))


----------



## Drongo (20 Янв 2013)

Помогите ещё раз найти это радио? Чтобы его можно было слушать через AiMP. А то почему-то ни одна ссылка их архива в 4 сообщении не подхватывается плеером.


----------



## edde (20 Янв 2013)

http://melodia.ipfm.net:80/RadioMelodia


----------



## Drongo (20 Янв 2013)

*edde*, Оно, спасибо.


----------



## machito (20 Янв 2013)

сыр-бор слушать можно


----------



## Sandor (20 Янв 2013)

Я почти постоянно слушаю www.rockfm.ru


----------



## machito (25 Янв 2013)

streaming206.radionomy.com:80/cafe80s


----------



## Dien Zing (24 Фев 2014)

orderman написал(а):


> Тогда еще несколько плейлистов:
> 
> 
> Плейлист *101.ru* (m3u, pls, plc), все имеющиеся на данный момент *152* станции в формате WMA, bitrate - 128 kbps.
> ...


Что делать,не удаётся воспроизвести файл с этим плэйлистом *101.ru* (m3u, pls, plc), все имеющиеся на данный момент *152* станции в формате WMA, bitrate - 128 kbps.


----------



## orderman (24 Фев 2014)

Dien Zing, так уже 2 года прошло - все поменялось. Установите TapinRadio там все нормально (можно даже портативную версию)


----------



## Dien Zing (26 Фев 2014)

orderman написал(а):


> Dien Zing, так уже 2 года прошло - все поменялось. Установите TapinRadio там все нормально (можно даже портативную версию)


Спасибо,я доволен,установил TapinRadio,нашёл там все интересующие меня радиостанции,и также записываю с них.


----------



## Santo (1 Апр 2017)

Спасибо за всё, что вы рекомендовали. Я хотел бы также посоветовать радио каталог Онрадиос. Здесь все просто, есть выбор жанра, страны, вашего города, есть мобильная версия для прослушивания на смартфоне, находясь в дороге, в машине.


----------

